# Well well well



## Monkey07

We are officially on the 2ww...


----------



## Han2275

Congratulations! Hope it goes quickly with a BFP at the end


----------



## Monkey07

Thank you, I'm terrible at waiting and have never wished the weeks away so much as I have since we started the whole process!! Xx


----------



## Han2275

The whole bloody thing is a waiting game  
First you wait for that BFP, then you wait for your first scan etc etc etc  . 
I am currently waiting for the day when I stop hugging the toilet


----------



## Monkey07

Aww you are really suffering this time aren't you  hope it passes, or at least dies down a bit, soon xx


----------



## flipper123

Congrats on being pupo giggles, we are also pupo, DP had 2 embies transferred on Tuesday. Hope your 2ww passes quickly


----------



## Monkey07

Hope yours passes quickly as well flipper  this is our first time so no idea what to expect or how to feel so just riding this rocky road as we find it! I've had cramping/constant dull ache in my lower abdomen since the IUI it's not like a doubling over pain but its there and no one mentioned anything about the possibility it?! Xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi Giggles, this is DPs 4th 2ww, each one has been slightly different and we have to assume all the symptoms are caused by the drugs, I'm assuming as you are doing a natural IUI that you aren't taking any meds at all? 
It seems very common to have aches and twinges so unless you are doubled over I would try not to worry, although we all know that is easier said than done!
We are 3dp2dt, DP is feeling rough today, sick and dizzy. I know it's probably the progesterone but I am generally happier and more relaxed when she is feeling rough!!!! Much to her disgust 
When are you due to test?


----------



## Monkey07

Due to test Thursday 1st but might, if I can, wait until Saturday 3rd as AF is actually due on the Friday and I've had a 26day cycle for the last four months so I guess I will know by the Saturday regardless. Yes it was a natural cycle but apparently I have a shy cervix (haha!) so i think that is why I'm feeling a bit battered and bruised. Off work until Monday anyway so will chill out as much as possible over the weekend  wishing you and your DP lots of luck this time round xx


----------



## Han2275

GigglesJo - I have a shy cervix too   (the only bit of me that is  ). I always feel like they are putting the speculum round a U bend  

Flipper - hope DP is feeling a bit better today. My DP is like you - hates my morning sickness and the way it takes over everything, but also knows these feelings are all good signs of things. 

Wish you both lots of luck xx


----------



## flipper123

Thanks for both your good luck wishes, DP is feeling ok today, so hard when the symptoms are caused by the progesterone, it drives you mad! Han I can't wait for her to start throwing up lol!
The 2ww is starting to drag already, we've never watched so many films, we even baked a cake yesterday, another couple of days before we really start climbing the walls 
Hope you are both ok, Han hope your sickness has got a little better, are you still going to England for your scan?


----------



## flipper123

Well I was right, we have started climbing the walls! The first week passed without too much stress, otd is a week today and I feel like my heart is in my mouth and am more stressed than DP! How is everyone?


----------



## Han2275

Oh dear - you should've stayed at work! Go out on some nice day trips. We used to love going to Cambridge when we lived in Colchester


----------



## Monkey07

so this morning I have a hideous combination of nausea yet wanting to eat everything in sight?! Surely 5 days post natural iui is too early to be displaying any symptoms if I am preg?? I think I'm just so hopeful my body is playing games...?! Xx


----------



## flipper123

Monkey hopefully it's a really good sign for you, DP has had the same but as she is medicated we don't know what's what!
Han we were planning a trip out today but dp is feeling pretty rough, got some mild cramps, headache, feels hungover (she's not!!) and she's quite emotional today. Got everything crossed that these are good signs but we just don't know. Making banana bread and homemade pizza later in a feeble attempt to distract ourselves!!
Han, how is the sickness now?


----------



## flipper123

Well the banana bread was a disaster and now in the bin! Decided to do it while DP was asleep, bad choice, I shouldn't be left alone in the kitchen!! Hopefully the pizzas will be better


----------



## Monkey07

Oh no!! I have a fail safe banana loaf recipe if you want it?! Love baking  xx


----------



## flipper123

Yes please!!! Thankfully the pizzas were good


----------



## Kezza78

Can I have it too please!! Fingers crossed for you ladies xx


----------



## Monkey07

Recipe for 2 x banana loaf 

220g butter
340g caster sugar 
4 eggs
450g self-raising flour, sifted
5 ripe puréed bananas 
2tbsp milk 

Now here's the really technical bit... Chuck it all in the bowl and give it a really good stir! 

Pour into greased loaf tins and bake on 150oC for approx 1 hour 

You can also drizzle melted dark chocolate into the mix as you pour it into the tins if desired 

They taste lush warm but just as good cold and can be frozen  enjoy! Xx


----------



## flipper123

Thanks for the recipe, will definitely give it a go 
How's your 2ww going? We are ok, getting anxious now waiting for Monday to arrive, last time we tested early and got a bfp at this time for bleeding to start tonight so really feeling its crunch time, really hoping and praying things go smoother and we are resisting the urge to test so far!


----------



## Han2275

Hope you girls are doing ok on the 2ww  

Well we have arrived safe and sound at my Mums after an 11 hour journey door to door. Ferry not too bad as I had my pressure bands on and just stared out the window for 2 hours while DP watched the on board movie with the boys. Christened Mother's sink when we got in, much to her 'delight' as she has a terrible phobia of people being sick! She'll have a lovely week with me then  

Oh I so hope we have some more '*****' BFPs


----------



## flipper123

Hi Han glad to hear you managed the trip, I think your christening story is hilarious, I'm sure your mum doesn't though!! Has the sickness eased up at all or not?


----------



## Monkey07

So, I got a bit umm impatient and tested yesterday morning (7 days exactly) and it was a BFN  gutted but am now going to try to hold off testin again until Thursday x


----------



## flipper123

Hi monkey, it sounds really early for you so try not to be disheartened, the earliest we have ever had a bfp is 11dpo. For us that was yesterday and it has taken every ounce of will power to not test, we are so scared this time! 3 more sleeps until otd but I think we might cave before then!
Keep positive, that's all we can do x


----------



## Monkey07

Thanks flipper I'm also clinging onto the hope that it was a ClearBlue and they never ever gave me positive for LH, even when two other brands did, so god knows why I picked up that brand in the chemist but I did haha. DW has picked me up some tesco cheapies (as I got two positive LH's from them in different months) and also First Response (which isn't helping with the holding out for another week when it's emblazoned all over the packaging as early as 6 days haha). All my fingers and toes are crossed for you and mrs flipper xx


----------



## flipper123

Thanks Hun, I hope you get your bfp in the next few days I think we used first response last time, good luck, keep us posted  x


----------



## Han2275

Step away from the pee sticks ladies


----------



## Monkey07

Says the naughty lady who tested early! Hahaha    xx


----------



## Han2275

Ok, point taken! BUT I did have a 5 day blast put in and had felt sick for 2 days


----------



## flipper123

Hi girls, Han how many days past ovulation were you when you tested? Roll on Monday although even if we get a bfp I know the worrying wont end but it will be one massive hurdle!!
Monkey have you tested again? X
Han when is your scan? X


----------



## Monkey07

Nope! Have been at a wedding since 10.30 this morning so have been thoroughly distracted all day   just got home, totally sober and extremely tired! Hope you've all had a good day xx


----------



## Han2275

Flipper - I detected my LH surge on the Wednesday, had the 5 day blastocyst put in the following Wednesday, felt queasy by sunday and got a BFP on the Tuesday. So pretty much nearly 2 weeks after. 
12 week scan and triple test are on 15th November. 

How are you all feeling?

Managed to get out last night for big night out with all my old school mates. Was ok at my friend's as lots of nibbles to graze on. Couldn't handle being out on the town though and had to come home at 11pm. My belly has suddenly grown this week so had to get myself some lovely new maternity jeans as can no longer get my normal ones done up!

DS1 was 5 yesterday. Had a lovely time with friends and kids in Pizza Express in my home town and even managed to keep down half a pizza. Pure luxury


----------



## flipper123

Morning Han, sounds like you are at least managing to keep some food down now, I'm pleased the sickness is a bit more manageable! Bet you can't wait for your scan, what's a triple test?
We are off to the clinic tomorrow for beta hcg blood test and have everything crossed, DP is currently laying on the sofa feeling sick  
Happy belated birthday to DS1!! X


----------



## Han2275

OMG! How the hell have you got so much control not to get a home test!!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

my friend does the same and in Ireland they make her wait 3 days for the result!!!


----------



## flipper123

Monkey I've just made your banana loaf recipe, looks and smells fab, trying to wait for it to cool a bit before attacking it!!! Thanks


----------



## Han2275

Will this be a private binge or is DP feeling any better


----------



## flipper123

She is eating everything in sight because she feels so hungry but then feeling sick! Hope that's a good sign?!?!


----------



## Monkey07

Fab flipper! Hope it tastes good and that the hunger/sickness is a good sign  xx


----------



## Han2275

That all sounds VERY positive! How long will you have to wait for your test result tomorrow?


----------



## flipper123

Lets hope so  we will go to the clinic in the morning and they normally call with the results at about 2pm keep your fingers crossed! I'm so stressed this afternoon, just need to know!!


----------



## Han2275

Why don't your clinic let you do wee sticks?


----------



## flipper123

We have always had bloods done, for a pee stick they would wait until Thursday, I'm having enough trouble getting to tomorrow!!


----------



## Han2275

Oh I see! That makes complete sense. I'll be very excited waiting for your result


----------



## Monkey07

Good luck Flipper, I'll be checking all afternoon waiting for your result  xx


----------



## Han2275

Good luck today. Will be thinking of you and DP xx


----------



## flipper123

It's a BFP!!!!!!!!!!
Really early days as we have had positives before and it didn't stick but all feels good so far 
Thanks for your messages xx


----------



## Monkey07

Oh thank goodness for that!! Now I can admit to my naughty early BFP test  xx


----------



## Han2275

Oh ladies I'm so excited for you all!! Huge congratulations xx


----------



## Monkey07

Thank you, I'm very cautious as AF isn't actually due until Friday but I woke up yesterday morning feeling like a had been on a 4 day drinking session haha clearly hadn't so after all day feeling pants i gave in and did a test!!! Happy but scared xx


----------



## flipper123

Thanks girls and congratulations monkey, it's a good day  do you have to go for bloods or can you go with an hpt? Lets hope the next 8 months go nice and smoothly!!! How exciting xx


----------



## Monkey07

I did two first responses, the 1st one was so faint you had to hold it up to the light to see it but the second a couple of hours later was a definite... Eeeeek!!. Will test again on Thursday OTD (if not before!) haha. Nothing has ever been mentioned about bloods but a 7 week scan was included in the treatment so will book that when I ring up Thursday.
So pleased for you Flipper  fingers crossed everything stays positive for us both xx


----------



## flipper123

I'm sure it will be a good dark line on Thursday, we have got our 7 week scan booked on the 19th so parting that everything stays where it is so we can see a heartbeat or 2!!! Try not to get through too many tests this week  xx


----------



## Monkey07

Darker line this morning - still praying for a sticker though  xx


----------



## flipper123

Brilliant news  x


----------



## BecsW

Hi Monkey and Flipper-congrats to you both on your BFPs!   

Three BFPs!! -That's amazing!

My DW is in complete shock-we cannot believe how hard it has been for me to try to get pregnant that it worked first time for her, we are so thrilled! She already has a bit of morning sickness coming on bless her and some stretching feelings, she is just relieved to have some symptoms. Because we did home AI this time we don't have a 7 week scan but she is all booked in for her booking appointment at the midwife so hopefully we will get to hear the heartbeat at 8 weeks. Please, please let this it stick!   

How are you both feeling? xxx


----------



## flipper123

Really please for you and your dw becs, we are thrilled too. We have had bfp's before so are excited and staying hopeful but feet are on the ground! DP has been tired, had nausea and hunger although it isn't as bad today, she's also really tired. She has had stretching feelings too. Feels like we are straight into another 3 week wait though!!!
Have got everything crossed for us all xx


----------



## BecsW

I know, this fertility journey is all about waiting it seems to me! Just praying these little beans stick for all of us    xx


----------



## Monkey07

That's exactly how I feel Flipper... Now on a 3week wait for early scan but this time there's no chance of sneaky earliness haha!! Hope 8 weeks comes quickly for you also Becs xx


----------



## Han2275

It's so exciting having so many BFPs this week! I hope the next 9 months go smoothly everyone . We have our next scan on 15th November so hope everything is ok then. 

We are still in UK and now at our best friends in Essex. I've been a bit tearful as sickness has been terrible for last 3 days and I just feel like I'm missing out on what is normally such a fun time together. I just feel so preoccupied and have to go to bed by 9pm  . One of our other friends popped in for lunch yesterday too and she is 15 weeks with #2 and her sickness has all gone now so that thought is keeping me going  . Just wish someone could transport us back home on Friday! 

My friend had 3 blasts put back in on monday!!! She is over 40 so they advised her to put all her good ones back in but she has nothing to freeze out of the 17 eggs they retrieved  . She has done so well as her and her hubby have both given up smoking this year and she has lost 7 stone to get funding for treatment! I so hope it works for her as she has already said she can't bare to go through it all again.


----------



## flipper123

Hi Han, sorry to hear the sickness is still so bad, I know I keep saying it but hope it eases really soon
Hope you're loving being back in Essex! Whereabouts are you?
Good luck to your friend, my DP is 40 (41 next week!) so tell her she has every chance


----------



## Han2275

I just keep looking at each day as another day closer to feeling better. I can't wait to take DP out for a lovely meal  . 
We are in Tiptree at the moment. Went to Mersea this morning to go crabbing but the heavens opened so we ended up in the massive Sainos in Colchester instead  . Spent £200 on our fave wine that we can't get in 
Ireland


----------



## flipper123

Blimey you're just down the road!! How long are you here for? Nothing like some shopping to cheer you up lol


----------



## flipper123

Monkey how are you? Have you tested again or are you waiting for otd now?


----------



## Monkey07

Hey ladies  found out Sunday, retested Tuesday and will test again tomorrow on OTD haha. AF is due Friday and I'm still scared its gonna rear it's ugly head but both DW and best friend are right when they says its unlikely but...!! 
I'm peeing loads, I pee regularly anyway because I drink so much water to keep headaches at bay but this is ridiculous! Plus I have this nauseous feeling on/off during the day and didn't finish my dinner tonight which is unheard of so am hoping these are all good signs?! 
One thing I've been wanting to ask is... Remember those crampy pains I mentioned very early on? They haven't gone but I wouldn't say they are always cramps, not sure what they are - like a stitch maybe? I have googled myself petrified over eptopic  it varies which side (occasionally on knicker line) plus I'm not doubled over or anything and its not constant??! 
Wow that was a long post! Sorry! Hope everyone else is getting on ok? Sorry to hear the sickness is still lurking Han  xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi monkey my DP has had cramps on and off since et and still gets them now, we are putting it down to the uterus stretching and everything changing in there! I think as long as you're not doubled over or bleeding bright red then you Should try not to worry x


----------



## Monkey07

Thanks Flipper that's also what the nurse said I rang up earlier to book our 7 week scan. She also said because I have had them on/off since the iui it's unlikely to be anything worse as it more likely come on quickly and strongly so fingers crossed  how is your DP feeling today? Xx


----------



## flipper123

Ah that's reassuring then  DP is suffering with tiredness today, still nauseous on and off and hungry! Still feels like a long wait for the 7 week scan but each day feels like an achievement! When is your scan? Xx


----------



## Monkey07

22nd  do you count from day 1 of your last period? Because if so I have just worked out I will be 6 weeks 5 days, is that a bit early to detect a heartbeat?! Debating ringing back and asking to delay another week but equally want the reassurance of the scan?! What to do?! Glad everything is ticking along nicely for you and DP, when is your first scan? Xx


----------



## flipper123

That sounds right, our is the 19th when we will be 7 weeks, fingers crossed  x


----------



## Han2275

Sounds like everyone has very good 'baby growing' symptoms  . I had lots of early cramps with both pregnancies and also a lot of 'bowel' pains. I think my guts must be very sensitive to progesterone. I am totally in love with my maternity jeans that I had to buy last week. I know most of my bump is just bloating but very aware the last couple of days of my growing uterus  . Can't wait to get home tomorrow and get all the maternity clothes out the loft  . 
Flipper - nice to put a face to a name on **


----------



## flipper123

Hi girls, a cry for help I'm afraid. DP has been feeling down today, this afternoon has had a lot of cramps and has just had some spotting, we are in bits, really trying to stay positive but this happened last time 
Just called the clinic who said to monitor and call back if it gets heavier, called the epu who said we would have to go to the gp which annoys me as what the hell will a gp do about it 
Sorry to rant, am so scared  x


----------



## Monkey07

Oh Flipper  BUT keep positive and I have everything crossed that it doesn't develop into anything worse, I personally would be skipping the gp and straight to a&e but that's just me xx please stick little Flipper xx


----------



## Han2275

Oh Flipper so sorry but try and stay calm. DP had 3 bleeds from very early to about 16 weeks. I agree about avoiding the GP. It will be a waste of time, you know how the system works. Get yourself up to Colchester if you don't want your lot seeing you in Chelmsford. I so hope it's all ok


----------



## flipper123

I know we are trying to stay calm and pray that it will be ok. DP won't go to a&e and doesn't see the point in going to epu at this stage, I know where she's coming from as what can they do at such an early stage? Just have to hope it stops x


----------



## Han2275

Are the spotting and cramps still happening or was it earlier today? I know you have had BFPs before. Have you got further along than this?


----------



## flipper123

Spotting just when wiping now (sorry) and mild cramps, we have never got to scan before, furthest was just before 6 weeks


----------



## Monkey07

How's DP flipper? And you of course xx


----------



## flipper123

Still the same  x


----------



## Han2275

Just about to start the first part of our journey home. Flipper, I hope things get better for you and DP


----------



## flipper123

Thanks Han, travel safe x


----------



## Monkey07

Flipper - woke in the night thinking of you both, hoping for some happier news this morning xx 
Han - hope you and your wee family got home safe xx


----------



## flipper123

That's really sweet of you monkey, DP had no spotting over night but a little bit this morning, just got to sit it out really as there's not much we can really do. Hope you are doing well x
Han hope the journey was ok x


----------



## Han2275

Morning ladies  

Sorry didn't get chance to message yesterday but thought about you lots Flipper. How is DP doing today?

Well I am very glad to be home. We stayed in the worst Travelodge EVER on the M6 on thurday night. It was more like a homeless shelter! The boys were awake by 7am so we just had breakfast and got on the road, hoping to get an earlier ferry (we were booked on the 5pm). I think because I was tired, my puking pretty much started after breakfast and we had to keep stopping, but thankfully managed to get on the 12pm ferry. I have NEVER been on such a rough crossing. I just sat by the window for 2 hours and filled sick bags. I couldn't even get to the loo. DP had taken the boys away to watch the movie but she soon came back and had to sit with them with both of them totally green. Thank god she has a stomach of steel! We were certainly the family that everyone would've gone home and talked about  . I never really got back on track after that and was in bed by 5pm and slept til 6am this morning. Just the usual nausea today but feeling 100% better than yesterday, thank god!


----------



## flipper123

Oh dear Han sounds like a tough journey home, bet you're glad it's over!
Yesterday DP had more bleeding and some cramps, we had lots of tears and got our heads around what is probably happenning. It's stopped again this morning but it is all very similar to last time  clinging on to a tiny bit of hope but being realistic 
Hope everyone else is having an easier time of it xx


----------



## Han2275

Oh Flipper I am sooooooooo sorry  
Do the clinic have any idea why this keeps happenning?


----------



## BecsW

Oh Flipper, I have just caught up with your posts, I am praying that everything is OK for you and that it is going to be different for you this time    You must both be so worried, thinking of you and hoping this is just as a result of implantation xxx


Han-your morning sickness sounds awful-I am so sorry, I hope that you start getting past it soon. Did you have it with Fionn too and if so, when did it stop?


----------



## flipper123

Thanks becs, waiting to see the dr tomorrow xx


----------



## Monkey07

Good luck at the docs today flipper xx


----------



## flipper123

Thanks monkey, hope you are doing well xx


----------



## Han2275

Hope it's all good news at the docs today xx thinking of you and DP


----------



## flipper123

Hi been to drs, she surprised dp by doing an internal  she said the cervix is closed at present, can't rule put a mc obviously, if we make it to Thursday we have a scan booked at the epu. Also tested her for a uti but we don't think she has one. The waiting is torture made worse by the constant bleeding (it hasn't got any worse since Thursday but still there) we are being as strong as we can, nature can be very cruel  
Hope everyone else is ok I really do xx


----------



## Han2275

You are so right Flipper, nature can be so cruel! I guess until anyone tells you for definate, there is still hope for you. Only 2 more days to struggle through until you get some answers. 
I was waiting for a scan today and got talking to a lady next to me. She was 8 weeks and started bleeding heavily yesterday. Felt so sorry for her especially as she was on her own. 

I was admitted yesterday with hyperemesis. Feel much better after 24 hours of IV fluids and they want me to stay in for another 24 hours. Missing the boys but enjoying the peace and being able to just rest when I can


----------



## flipper123

Oh Han sorry to hear you are in hospital but its good that you are feeling better. Hope you get home to the family soon. Was your scan good? Xx


----------



## Han2275

Scan was good thanks. Can't believe the change since 3 weeks ago! Baby measuring 6 days more than my dates so looks like is might be a big un! DS2 was a 9 pounder. I hope more than anything that you will be sharing exciting scan news this week xx


----------



## Monkey07

Hi flipper, I'm pleased they did an examination - although it's still not a definite answer a closed cervix must have provided you with a little reassurance? Fingers crossed for your scan on Thursday xx
Han, pleased you are getting some fluids and rest but not good that you are away from your family xx
I ended up in the docs on Friday, they tested my urine for a uti and it was border line so had to take back a second sample this morning, was given the antenatal pack whilst I was there and told to contact midwife team regarding the cramps I'm still experiencing but as expected they said unless I start bleeding to just rest up and not panic (easier said than done hey) - back to work today though as I feel slightly better/don't have time to overanalyse when busy. Had my newest recruit start this morning, a 20week old little lad, so was defiantly busy and probably did way too much lifting etc so will rest up now it's just me and the big school kiddies  xx


----------



## flipper123

Han I'm so pleased your scan went well, hope you get home soon x
Monkey what made them test you for a uti? They took a sample from DP today as well in case she has one. Yes a closed cervix is definitely better than an open one, obviously the gp can't give an option on if it will stay that way. DP has had a rough afternoon but is asleep now.
Take it easy xx


----------



## Monkey07

Wednesday ---> Friday i was peeing every 40 minutes... day and night!! So with the cramping as well the doc wanted to rule out a uti but then didn't give me any antibiotics as she wanted to retest it today!! Haven't had a call yet so am still in the dark as to whether I have one or not?! Xx


----------



## flipper123

Oh ok well at least you've had a test xx


----------



## Han2275

Hiya ladies, hope everyone is ok  

Flipper - how are things in your house. Just one more day til your scan  . I know it could be good or bad news but if you are anything like me, you just want to know how things are so you can get on. I am sending you all my best baby vibes  

Well I was discharged this afternoon. Happy to be home but not exactly getting the rest I have become used to   Wonderful to see the boys but I have already been roped into making a KNex crane for DS1, and DS2 has had a half hour meltdown because he has left his favourite Transformer at Nanny's house!! DP working tonight as neither of us have worked for 2 weeks and we are both on agency so need some funds. So I think I will just go to bed as soon as she has gone and the boys are in bed.


----------



## flipper123

Hi Han, things are still the same, sorry if too much tmi (lol) but there's been brown/pink/red blood most times she wipes but not been anything on a pad, this has been going on for 6 days now, just don't know what to make of it all. So yes we hope we make it tothursday and hope we get some answers.
So glad you are home and hope you get a good nights sleep, fingers crossed the rest of your pregnancy is easier! Xxx


----------



## Han2275

Flipper - just wanted to wish you and DP all the best for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you


----------



## flipper123

Thanks Han I will let you know xx


----------



## flipper123

What a day, got to the epu 40 minutes early to be told they had been trying to contact us all day to cancel our scan, luckily the consultant agreed to come and scan after her meeting but would be an hour late, so after nearly two hours of waiting during which DP had her biggest bit of blood loss we went into the scan room feeling distraught. She then sat for 10 mins scanning in silence before finally telling us we have a sac and yolk measuring 5w5d (a day ahead of what we are)! Still not sure why DP is bleeding and no guarantee that we will keep progressing but after 8 days of bleeding on and off we have to keep hoping! Hope you girls are all ok, thanks for your ongoing support, next scan is the 19th xxx


----------



## Han2275

OMG Flipper - I have been checking all afternoon for your post. I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So much more hopeful for you both


----------



## Monkey07

Flipper that's fabulous news  fingers still crossed for you but glad it's sounding a bit more positive!! xx

Han, how are you feeling now? Xx

So, I went back to my other job today after 4 weeks off... Hate that I had to tell them I'm pregnant but it's for the best and then I ended up with three vomiting patients so we had to close the bay with suspected n/virus... Joys! Hopefully one of you'll be able to reassure me that I'll be ok?! Not displaying any symptoms but of course it's now an extra worry xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi monkey, hope you are ok I'm sure you'll be fine re the bug, take good care of yourself and stay away from the germs lol!!
All the same here really, still got everything crossed that we get to the next scan and get good news  xxx


----------



## Han2275

Monkey - hope you have managed to stay puke free!

Flipper - was only just thinking about you. Can't believe the bleeding is still happenning  . 
I so hope it stops soon. 

I am patiently waiting for news of my friend's pregnancy test. She had 3 blasts put back in and today is due date but she is in Devon with inlaws on last day if holiday and doesn't want to test til they get back home this afternoon. I think I'm more excited than with my test  . 
Was supposed to go back to work tonight in ICU as thought I was up for it but had a huge puke in town today (very attractive in public!) and once since I got home. Have been trying to sleep since but no joy and so worried that tiredness overnight would make me worse. I rang them and they knew I'd been in hospital and were fine about it. Have an 8am-5pm shift booked on Tuesday on Short Stay unit so I think I will be much better sticking to more sociable hours at the moment


----------



## flipper123

Hi Han, she's still spotting, fingers and toes crossed we don't have anything heavier again, it's been 11 days now  
I hope your friend gets good news, 3 blasts, that's good going!!
Sorry you're still puking but at least you got out of a night shift  xx


----------



## Han2275

Sounds like the bleeding is slowing down  
Well my friend got a BFP!!!! I am so pleased for them. She lost 7 stone and they both gave up 20 a day habits to have this IVF cycle. Now she starts the next 2ww til she finds out whether it's one, two or THREE  .
I am having a rather pukey evening which has got we all worried again. Just putting boys to bed and then going to go myself. Have sent DP out to the International showjumping finals in town with her horsey friends as there is no point in her looking at my miserable face or sitting downstairs on her own.


----------



## flipper123

Hi Han congrats to your friend, sounds like they deserve it after all their hard work  
Hope you managed a good nights sleep and aren't too sick today. When did the sickness start, DP feels nauseous now and again but not sick yet  !! X


----------



## Monkey07

Hi ladies 

Flipper glad to hear everything is going ok at the moment  i hope Han is right and the bleeding is slowing for your DP

Han sorry you are still suffering with such severe sickness, how many weeks are you now? 

I've managed to avoid the n/virus that closed the bay I was working in on Thursday so I'm happy  not quite so happy with the pregnancy nausea mind!! Seems to have hit with a stronger force today, only thing that settles me is eating carbs but that only works for 30 or so mins!! You'll probably totally disagree Han but I'd almost rather actually be sick!! And I hate being sick so that's massive coming from me haha.

Happy healthy pregnancy vibes to you all xx


----------



## Han2275

Hi Monkey - Yes my puking and general exhaustion is back  . I am so disappointed as we had 4 relatively normal days after I came out of hospital. I still had nausea but it was heaven compared to what I had had. I was even able to cook for the family and sit down for a meal with them. It just came back with a bang on saturday! I know what you mean about being sick though. Yesterday I lay in bed for 2 hours fighting it, knowing that I would be sick as soon as I moved. Eventually I was and I get this lovely 20 minutes after when I feel better, but it doesn't last  . I hope your sickness remains at a manageable level. I am addicted to Salt and Vinegar crisps at the mo which I normally cannot stand! 
DP has secretly bought me flights to England in 4 weeks time for 5 days on my own because our recent trip was so overshadowed by my sickness  . It will be my big sister's birthday so my other sisters and I are organising a day trip to Brighton with afternoon tea and spa in a 5 star hotel. I HAVE to feel better by then  .
I will be 12 weeks on thursday. Going to Dublin for private Downs scan and bloods as not routinely available here. Hope it's all ok. DP and I haven't really talked about what we would do if any major problems with baby but I am pretty certain of DP's feelings


----------



## Monkey07

I have everything crossed for you that all will be well at your scan  and what a lovely thing for you other half to have done, am sure you will enjoy spending time with your sisters! Xx


----------



## Monkey07

Flipper... How are you and DP? Xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi monkey how are you?
We are ok, bleeding has pretty much stopped (fingers crossed) so still holding our breath for the scan on Monday!! X


----------



## Han2275

Flipper - SOOOO glad bleeding has stopped  . I bet monday can't come round quick enough. 

We had an amazing scan in Dublin yesterday. You get what you pay for over here (£250 for scan and blood screening!). A really lovely consultant did the scan and she put it onto colour 4D. I have never seen one of our babies like that. It was like it was in a big squishy cave. We could see every bit of it as it wriggled about. There was a HUGE lump between it's legs but I'm pretty sure they all look like that at 12 weeks  . Anyway, no signs of any abnormalities so just waiting for blood test results on monday. 
Also had booking appointment at local Midwife Led Unit this afternoon. Have got my head around not having another homebirth BUT now discover I can't go to MLU either as I am considered to be high risk because of FET. They are basically putting me in the same situation as someone who has had a full IVF cycle. I had a good cry and the midwife was so lovely. She is the manager of MLU and is going to fight my corner and also get me an appointment to see the consultant to argue my case. They are VERY obsessed with consultant led care over here and have very strict protocols for women going to MLU. I am SO p*ssed off


----------



## flipper123

Thanks Hun, I am counting down the hours!!
Wow your scan sounds amazing, I bet you are all so happy 
Sorry you didn't get the news you wanted on the mlu but hopefully they will sort it out.
Have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Monkey07

Flipper that's fab news and not long to wait now until your scan  
Han that's great that you had such a good experience at the scan, hope you get your desired birthing plan too! 
I'm pleased to have made it to six weeks today, only five more sleeps until our scan! Xx


----------



## flipper123

Typically after a few days of being a bit more relaxed DP had another small bleed in te night, seems to have slowed up again this morning but has brought us back down to earth with a bump  roll on Monday and some answers 
Glad to hear you are ok monkey, hope your scan comes round quickly x


----------



## Monkey07

Sorry to hear that Flipper, will keep my fingers crossed for you until you get some answers on Monday xx


----------



## Monkey07

So Han... At 6wk1day I got my warped wish and the throwing up began as soon as I opened my eyes this morning  at the moment it is actually better than the continuous nausea I've had for 8 out of the last 10 days but I'm sure I'll change my mind if it becomes a regular occurrence!! How are you doing now? Any let up yet? Xx


----------



## Han2275

Oh Monkey - I'm so sorry the puking has begun. How is the rest of the day going? Hopefully if you are going to be a 'puker', you get a bit of a break from it at some point during the day. The only advice I can give you is to make sure you carry a bottle of water with you EVERYWHERE to just sip all day, and don't go anywhere without the foods that you feel you crave/can stomach. 
I am still nauseous all the time and sick at some point everyday, usually the evening now, but my energy levels have really picked up so I feel like I can cope with it so much more. I have also gone back to work 2-3 days a week rather than doing my usual nights and I am actually better at work keeping busy. I am going to see my dentist when I am back in England in a ccouple of weeks as I am currently living off oranges, diet coke, salt and vinegar crisps, and Refresher sweets! With the puking on top of that I hate to think what state my teeth will be in! I don't mean to tempt fate but I certainly feel I am coming out the other end  . Enjoying my bump, enjoying buying maternity clothes, and can't wait to feel this little one move in the next few weeks  .

Flipper - Monday is nearly here!!!! What time is your scan tomorrow?


----------



## Monkey07

Hi Han, so glad you seem to be coming out the other side of the sickness  ooooh and little teeny tiny bump, my jeans are so tight I've lived in joggers all weekend but I know it's just bloating at the moment. 
I survived the rest of the day, was sick as soon as I woke, then ate some toast and bought that back up as well so had to have a banana after! Managed lunch out before being completely exhausted and nauseated again but no more sickness. Thanks for the water and snack tip, I'm carrying a bottle of ribena everywhere as water seems to make me worse (always has done when sick, I'm you're typical 'give her a pint of water at the end of a night out and watch her spew' girl haha). Must remember to take some small snacks out though, DW bought some plain biscuits today so will pop a couple in my handbag  xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi Han not long now, scan is at 2pm, will let you know x


----------



## Monkey07

Good luck to you and your DP Flipper xx


----------



## Han2275

Monkey - I have more than a little bump! The last couple of weeks I have just got bigger and bigger and look about the size I did with DS1 when I was about 20 weeks. DP can't believe how big I am but is now enjoying stealing all my clothes  . Got some lovely skinny jeans from New Look and a load of tops from a friend at the weekend. Toddler group Christmas do in 4 weeks and 4 of us are preggers so competition to be the most Yummy Mummy to be  . May need to go shopping again  .

Flipper - so much luck for tomorrow


----------



## Han2275

Flipper - thinking of you and hope to see good news on here soon  

We have just got our screening results back and have ended up with Downs risk of 1 in 5000 and something, and Edwards and Pataus 1 in 10000 and something. Very pleased with those results  

Monkey - how are you doing today?


----------



## flipper123

Hi girls
Well first the amazing news is that we saw a heartbeat!!! It's definitely a singleton which is fine by us  Unfortunatley we were swiftly brought back down to earth because its is measuring 6 days behind so we have to go back for a re scan on Friday to see if the little one is growing. It's never easy is it
Glad your results came back ok Han, must give you peace of mind 
Monkey I hope you're feeling ok xx


----------



## Han2275

Oh Flipper - it's such a rollercoaster for you and DP! You seem to be given good news with one hand and then have it taken away with the other  . It is wonderful that you saw a heartbeat today  . Did you get any idea from the sonographer/nurse how they felt about the pregnancy? My LO gets another 2 days added on each time I am scanned. Could your LO just be the other way round and taking things slowly


----------



## flipper123

They don't seem overly worried but want to rescan to see how things are going, we are taking it as positive news, just a shame we can't have an easy ride but hey ho! Been googling and it seems quite common, another 4 sleeps!!


----------



## Han2275

That's great to hear   Good old Google  . We were told at our first scan that there was no heartbeat and to expect a miscarriage. I guess Ned was always meant to be naughty


----------



## Monkey07

Hi girls sorry I disappeared... After spending Sunday morning throwing up I then ended up doubled over and experiencing shoulder pain in the evening, after little sleep I went to GP yesterday and she referred me for an early scan... Just got home and am pleased to report we have one little heart beating monkey on board, measuring two days behind but she wasn't concerned at all and said the fact she picked up baby HB on an abdo scan at only 6wk3days was good enough for her. Relived is an understatement 
Flipper, I am so pleased that your scan also went well and hope that your rescan on Friday has the same positive outcome xx
Han, your screening results sound great as well xx
So pleased that so far it's good news for us all


----------



## flipper123

Hi Monkey, congrats on your scan, I hope the pain has subsided now.
Having a tough day today, I think everything is catching up with me a bit, trying so hard to keep positive and hope all is ok, it just feels like it's been such a struggle. I know that we had amazing news on one hand yesterday but it just feels like it was whipped away with the other. At least we don't have too long to wait for news. Fell apart at work today and had to hide it as nobody knows, roll on Friday! Sorry to have a moan  xx


----------



## Monkey07

Moan away Hun... you and your DP have been pushed through the mill previously and now again with this pregnancy is so up and down; you come across as so strong for each other which proves what a great relationship you must have (and I don't even know you personally!) xx
I still feel pretty rubbish if I'm honest, especially now the excitement of seeing little one isn't as strong as it was at lunch time xx


----------



## Han2275

Flipper -  . You have more to be upset and moan about than any of us! I imagine you have been trying to be strong and positive for DP and now you've understandably run out of energy. Give yourself a break. I hope you have talked to DP. Is there anyone else you can off load to like a best mate or relative? 

Monkey - so pleased you have seen your little baba today. It is lovely to get that 'scan high', even if it is only short lived


----------



## Monkey07

Flipper how are you both? Xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi girls, just back from the clinic, our little bean has grown and caught up 2 extra days so they are happy  bean also had a good strong heart beat too, so relieved, can't believe how hard this journey is but hope we can stay a bit more relaxed now! Xx


----------



## Monkey07

Yaaaaaaaaay! Go baby Flipper  xx


----------



## Monkey07

Han you might know the answer to this question... My booking in appointment with the midwife is on the 6th Dec and I'll be 8wk5days, do you think she'll be willing to listen for the heartbeat? I'm already feeling the need for additional reassurance before our 12wk scan!! Xx


----------



## Han2275

Flipper - I am so pleased for you and DP, that's wonderful news xx

Monkey - I have only just had my booking appointment here and they knew I had had my 12 week scan and screening the day before so knew baby was ok. I think with DS1 and DS2 in England, we had our booking appointments at about 10 weeks. I'm sure she listened with a dopplar then. Are you in danger of becoming a 'dopplar buying pregnant woman'


----------



## Monkey07

... Maybe     xx


----------



## Han2275

In all seriousness though, we all worry now and again but I try to trust my body to do the right thing when it comes to growing my baby. It is wonderful to hear heart beats and see scans but, rationally, we could be scanned and dopplared every day of our pregnancy. We would get that short period of reassurance but at the end of the day it wouldn't change anything if the pregnancy wasn't meant to continue. It certainly gets easier when you can feel baby move as you constantly get that little reminder that it's doing ok in there. I have started to feel a few flutters when I am sitting or lying really still.


----------



## flipper123

Wow it must be amazing to start getting those little flutters Han! I get what you mean about the short lived reassurance of scans etc, we are going to try and hold out until 12 weeks now unless something happens to cause concern or the waiting gets too much! If all goes well I have no desire to get a Dopplar, I can just imagine the worry they could cause!


----------



## Han2275

In my experience working within gynae and EPU, I think the problem with dopplars is that a woman at home has only got to have that one time when she can't find that heartbeat because of the baby's position and it just sends her into complete panic. I hope you and DP can start to relax a little bit more xx I'm at work on my break and bloody shattered! On a female medical ward (eeeeuuuugh!) and 7 out of my 8 patients are full care - I'm dying! Only 2 hours to go


----------



## flipper123

Hope you have finished work now! Xx


----------



## Monkey07

Giving my bloated belly an extra tight squeeze this evening... My DP's bosses missus (did you get that?!) lost her baby today, not sure exactly how many weeks but know it was over 20 as she had a scan not too long ago and they were so excited to be having a boy  such a cruel world xx


----------



## Han2275

Oh Monkey, it's always horrid to find out a woman has lost her baby so late into pregnancy. My little sis is in Scotland at the moment spending the weekend with one of her best friends who lost her baby a couple of weeks ago at 37 weeks!!! Just terrible. I am counting my blessings too and reminding myself that these events are not the norm. 
How is the sickness? DP has gone away today with her horseriding pals for an overnight hotel stay and spa treatments (and ridiculous amounts of alcohol I'd imagine  ). Of course it is essential that the boys get ill just as she leaves! DS1 has D&V and DS2 has green slime coming from EVERYWHERE! We stayed in bed until 1pm and poor DS2 has had a 'dinner' of Pringles and jaffa cakes - not that he minds  . Mother of the year award coming my way soon I feel


----------



## Monkey07

DS's dinner sounds just perfect when not feeling 100%  Hope you manage to avoid the bugs... how is your sickness now? 
I was very violently sick yesterday morning, came out of nowhere and lasted about twenty mins but then stopped almost as quick as it started and left me feeling 'normal' for a couple of hours which was good as we had to drive to the inlaws haha. The nausea seems to get progressively worse as the week wears on and then my body just lets go at the weekend! Haha shouldn't complain what with looking after other people's kids and all that  xx


----------



## Monkey07

Han with regards to your post about maternity wear next has some nice tops that look smart enough for Christmas do's  xx


----------



## Han2275

Sorry you're being sick but glad you have periods of normality in between. I am no longer sick every day but the nausea is still 24/7  . It has started waking me again in the early hours like it did at the start so I am hoping it is coming towards the end and everything is now happenning in reverse  . Food still gives me no pleasure and I spend my days eating random things, which never end up tasting like I think they will, just to keep the vomiting at bay. I am DESPERATE for the end of it now! Off to England again in less than 2 weeks on a trip that DP arranged because the last one was so messed up with my sickness. At least I am going alone but I would love to feel better for it  

Will take a look at the Next catalogue online


----------



## Han2275

Hope everyone had a good weekend  . I am watching morning TV and working my way through a bag of chilli peanuts  . Boys are puke and poo free and now just full of cold so I have shipped them off to school/nursery today. DP and I have had a rather emotional morning. I have started another post about it. All feels a bit messy


----------



## Monkey07

Oh Han I just read your other post and will send a proper reply once I've got the cm monkeys down for a nap shortly!
So what I said the other day about only being sick at weekends came back to haunt me as I threw up this morning and ended up with 4 spying nosey eyes standing by!! Hmmm might be having to tell a couple of cm parents earlier than expected!!
Will finish lunch and get them down for naps now  xx


----------



## Han2275

Oh poor you xx I don't envy you having to look after lots of kids during all the sickness. I have enough trouble with my own! I reckon you may have to tell soon. Are any of the old enought to go home and tell parents they watched you be sick today  . I was actually googling the other day why we have morning sickness, and the theory is it is evolutionary to stop us eating unsafe food!!! I had to laugh -  I don't think my diet could've been any worse over the last 2 months!!!


----------



## Monkey07

I also think that's a load of tosh as I've lived off bread or starchy products for weeks now!! Went out for dinner the other night and the only thing on the menu I genuinely wanted was breaded Brie but I resisted and ate of bowl of chips instead, haha!! 
Umm yes, today's bunch are 2, 3, 3 & 4 so pretty much all of an age to go home and tell... will see what happens but think I may be telling them if this is gonna be a regular occurance xx


----------



## Han2275

Hope everyone is well!
We saw the consultant yesterday that the midwife in MLU referred me too. He was really nice but basically said that he saw no reason why I couldn't deliver in MLU as I had not had any real fertility treatment, but he didn't know why MLU had asked for his opinion as, at the end of the day, the whole idea was that they are MIDWIFE LED and therefore make there own decisions. I can see where he is coming from. Anyway he wrote in my notes that he saw no contraindications for an MLU delivery and will speak to MLU. So a bit more positive but still in limbo. He gave me ANOTHER scan (they do love their scans round here!), and, guess what, baby has grown 2cm in 3 weeks and a few more days further on from measurements - I think it's going to be a 12 pounder!!!!
I actually managed to stomach lunch out yesterday all be it a random plateful of spicy chicken wings! Was nice to be out with DP though doing normal stuff. Nausea still constant but haven't been sick for 6 days now - yipee!!!!


----------



## Monkey07

Han that's great that the consultant is on your side  hope the MLU listen! Also great news that you and DP are spending some time together and you managed food out... Hope the sick is still staying away?
Mine seems to have kicked up another level, I could cope with twice a day, I could even cope being sick at work (just!) but waking at 04.45 to be sick?! NOT COOL and a miserable tired monkey this morning 
Flipper... Oh flipper... Where are you?! Hehe


----------



## Han2275

Oh dear Monkey, it sounds like your sickness has really cranked it up a notch! I so hope it settles and you get to a 'copable' level. Nausea still wakes me at around 3am but over a week since I was sick now so feeling much more happier about life (just need to sort out me and DP now  ). 

Ye Flipper, hope you are ok xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi girls, sorry I haven't posted much just coming to the end of a horrible run of shifts, last night shift tonight!
DP is ok, still got lots of symptoms which hopefully mean things are progressing. She had an appt at the gp this week so the forms have been sent to the hospital and we will wait for a date for the 12 week scan. It seems the appt at the gp has taken the place of the midwife booking appt as we don't get to see them until she is 14-16 weeks?!?! Annoying as we have to get a decision regarding when she has to come off the clexane, everything else stops on day 77 but no-one wants to make a decision on the clexane, I'm sure time will tell.
I really want to try and make it through to the 12 week scan but my anxiety levels are up this week (probably because I have been stuck at work and unable to keep an eye on DP!!) so may still go for a reassurance scan, will see how this next week goes.
Han, glad to hear the sickness has improved, what a relief! Monkey I hope you don't get it as bad as Han did! 
Roll on Xmas (mainly because we'll be 12 weeks  ) xx


----------



## Han2275

Flipper - glad you and DP are ok. Hope you are enjoying some nice days off now  

Monkey - just read your post to midwife. SOOOOO sorry you are so bad. I shiver just thinking about it. Sod sick pay etc. You have to look after you other wise you will end up in hospital. Right now I would just advise you to take anything to bed that you feel you can stomach when you wake up. It helps so much with the sickness for the rest of the day. Sending big hugs xx


----------



## Monkey07

Thank you Han, I felt so rough yesterday and was at the end of my tether being passed between gp, midwife and back again! I must admit, despite the 5am wake up and double vomit before 7.45 work start, today has been more manageable - but then Tuesdays are my busiest days (and my assistant helps out) so I don't 'have time' to let the nausea beat me!! I have promised my DW that I will call the docs in the morning and insist on an appointment, I have my booking in appointment with the midwife on Thurs am & our deferred clinic scan in the early eve  
Flipper, good to hear from you and that things are still ticking along nicely  hope you're recovered from your stint of nights now! We are also wishing the time away until Xmas as I'll be 12 weeks on the 29th.
Xx


----------



## Han2275

Hi Ladies  

Well I am having a good moan today as despite my appointments and what feels like a conversation with every manager and midwife, they are all too sh#t scared to bend the rules and I am not allowed to be under midwife care and deliver in MLU. I am so upset. It couldn't be much further away from DS1's lovely homebirth. They make you stay in for atleast 24 hours aswell, and we took Ned home after just 6. I don't want DP to have to go home without her new baby  . Just don't know what to do now . Thinking about homebirth route again and saving the 1500 euro between now and May to pay for it, but not sure if I'm just being stubborn about that and it's more about shoving it up the ars#s of the consultants and midwives and showing them I can deliver wherever I want!!! Could there be anymore issues in this pregnancy!!!!!! One lovely thing is that I am feeling baby move lots now


----------



## flipper123

Hi Han, sorry to hear you didn't get the decision you wanted, I wouldn't know what to suggest, I guess I would prefer to use that money for when baby arrives but thats just me. Amazing that you can feel baby, how reassuring 
I am going crazy waiting for the 12 week scan (we don't even have a date yet) DP doesn't want to go for a reassurance scan as it stresses her out. I need to find a way of coping with the anxiety, any advice? Guess I just feel a bit disconnected as I can't feel the symptoms or have an instinct like she can. Roll on the end of the month!!
Monkey, hope you're feeling better now
xx


----------



## single.mummy

Hi han,
Sorry you are having a problem with the hospital. I was fortunate to gave DS2 in the MLU but due to bleeding post birth they wanted to transfer me to the ward and keep me in. But I had such an easy birth and a morning birth that I just wanted to get home to my other 2. Also DP is a nurse and we have family close by so we convinced them I would be ok going home, know the signs of problems etc. Anyhow, sorry fir babbling, what I am trying to say is, could you not just discharge yourself if everything has gone well/you feel well enough? They can't keep you in, can they? I do fully understand how you feel as I was worried my weight would push me over to consultant led care but as I say I was fortunate.
I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Monkey07

So I've woken this morning (6am!) feeling totally normal - no immediate need to pee, eat or vomit and my boobs don't even hurt!? And you think I'd be happy about this but nearly 1.5hours later, still the same and now panicking about my lack of pregnancy symptoms!!! I seriously hope this is all just my mind playing silly games as its a big day in terms of how baby is progressing... I guess only this evenings scan will tell!!     x


----------



## flipper123

Hi Monkey, DPs symptoms come and go, really hope your scan goes well tonight, how far gone are you now? xx


----------



## Monkey07

8 weeks 5 days flipper  just seen the midwife and the first thing she said was "phew I'm not going to have to hospitalise you like that Kate Middleton!" Haha I think after speaking to her on Monday she was expecting to meet a pale shakey wreck but so far so good today  
How many weeks is DP now? Xx


----------



## flipper123

DP is 9w5d, have you had your scan? Hope it went well  xx


----------



## Monkey07

Just got home  little one was dancing away and we got to listen to the heartbeat which was amazing! DW admitted on the drive home that she was a little freaked out by the flipper (no offence! haha) like arms & legs that have started to develop but that's only because we were both so relieved to see little one in the right place at the 6wk scan that we didn't really take anything else in  happy, relieved monkey this evening xx


----------



## flipper123

Wow Monkey thats incredible, you must be over the moon!
Afm I am beside myself with worry that we won't see a heartbeat at 12 weeks, I've been having nightmares and allsorts  can't get it off my mind and still over 2 weeks to go


----------



## Monkey07

I felt like that and had nightmares about m/c's the night before both scans we've had and have woken truly terrified. I keep saying to myself, what will be will be you've done everything you can to keep it safe ... ill be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## Monkey07

I'm now on cyclizine  but if it works ill be  again xx


----------



## Monkey07

Guessing that your scan will be at some point this week Flipper so good luck, fingers crossed and all that  xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi monkey, yes we have a mw appt tomorrow and the scan on Friday, very anxious about it, everything is crossed!
Hope you are well xx


----------



## Monkey07

Thinking of you today Flipper xx


----------



## flipper123

Sadly it's been an awful day for us, DP has suffered a missed miscarriage found today at the 12 week scan, baby's heart stopped beating and stopped growing a couple of weeks ago. We opted for a medically managed miscarriage started today and will be in hospital on Sunday for the remainder of it to be done.
Absolutely heart broken but we know life has to go on and that we won't give up  x


----------



## Han2275

Flipper, just logged on as knew it was your scan today. I am so so sorry to hear your very sad news. Sending all my love to you both. Such a cruel and sad time xx


----------



## Monkey07

Oh Flipper I am so very sorry to hear your news and will be thinking of you and your DP over the weekend. Stay strong for each other xx


----------



## Monkey07

I hope that you and your DP are doing ok flipper, I thought about you all over the Christmas break xx


----------



## flipper123

Thanks monkey, we are doing ok, how are you? Your scan must be soon? Xx


----------



## Monkey07

Yes, it's tomorrow xx


----------



## flipper123

Good luck Hun, I'm sure you'll get good news xx


----------



## Monkey07

Thank you   xx


----------



## flipper123

How did it go monkey? Xx


----------



## Monkey07

Hi Flipper, all seemed to go well - baby was wriggling around, sent us on our way with some pics and they've booked me in for 20 week scan so am feeling positive despite still getting pain everyday! 
I have everything crossed for you and your DP that 2013 will be your year xx


----------



## flipper123

Congratulations monkey, in sure 2013 is going to be a fun filled year for you  xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi, I hope everyone is well, Han and Monkey, hope your pregnanices are progressing nicely 
DP and I are doing ok considering. We have a follow up consultation booked on the 21st but DP feels she needs a rest from treatment, both physically and emotionally. So, the ball has been passed to me! I have sent off an egg hsaring medical questionnaire and am waiting to hear about a consultation. Lets hope 2013 is a good year for us all! x


----------



## Han2275

Hi Flipper, sounds like you've been making some big decisions! Hope everything works out for you this year.

I am ok. Still getting nausea and a horrible taste in my mouth mornings and evenings, especially if I'm tired. It's annoying but not getting in the way of life thank god.
I'm still arguing my case for an MLU delivery. Have now spoken to the director of Midwifery and she is getting back to me. 
DP and I in a VERY bad place at the moment to the point that we even talked about what we would do if we seperated! I just feel like I am losing her. When I agreed 2 years ago to move to Ireland, I said to her that I was very worried that she would change and it would ruin us. She said she wouldn't but I'm afraid she has done just that :0(. I am finding it very difficult having my family and best friends so far away and it is very much exacerbated by the fact that DP has it all now. She just seems to have forgotten what we are as a couple and a family and I feel like I am always fighting for her time and affections. Obviously being pregnant doesn't help as I am not interested in joining her for drunken nights out with her new horseriding friends! I just feel like we are drifting off in totally different directions and I am so scared for the future. We continue to talk lots but we are very much seeing life through different eyes at the moment. I am going to see a counsellor on monday. I wanted her to come too but she hates that sort of thing so for now I will just see if I can learn to cope a bit better with all the changes in our lives as I am currently in a pretty bad place :0(. This pregnancy is certainly turning out to be VERY different to my first!!!!!!!


----------



## flipper123

Hi Han, sorry things at home are proving difficult. I know from personal experience that talking things through with a counsellor can really give you fresh perspective and reassurance. I hope it does x


----------



## Monkey07

Hi ladies, nice to hear from you both 
Flipper, it sounds as though you and DP are taking positive steps towards building a future and I will continue to keep everything crossed that it all works out for you both xx
Han, I am sorry to hear that things are still strained between yourself and partner, it is good that you are continuing to talk. I hope that seeing a counsellor will help you to refocus and get to a point where you can both be happy as, in my opinion, it sounds as though you are not ready to give up on your relationship xx
As for me I think it's safe to say that me and pregnancy aren't friends, am now 14 weeks but have now had two UTI's, two hospital admissions, a childminded child come down with slap cheek and another with german measles, am still on the cyclizine and have this week sacked my midwife!! Haha on the plus side baby seems to be dealing with it all and we are looking forward to hearing the HB at the end of the month xx


----------



## flipper123

Monkey sorry to hear you are not having an easy pregnancy, hopefully your 2nd trimester will be much easier and hope you get a better midwife!! X


----------



## Monkey07

Thank you flipper, I am so grateful to be in this position but never imagined it would be so hard... On wards and up wards!  xx


----------



## BecsW

Monkey-you certainly have been through it, I also really hope your 2nd trimester is a much more positive experience and that you get a much better midwife   I wish we had sacked the one I had, she was completely useless! But DW's midwife seems good so we are relieved! xxx

Flipper-it sounds like you have had some huge decisions made over the Christmas period. I remember well all of the conversations DW and I had when we decided to change from ttc with me and to start ttc with her. So if you want to chat let me know    All the very best for this next step in your journey xxx

Han-Oh hon, I was so sorry to read your post, I hope that the counselling session today is helpful. It is such a shame that DW would not come along with you as open communication is the best way forward for any couple. You have had so many life changes over recent times and it must be so hard to move away from your family and friends esp when you are pregnant and feeling as ill as you have been. Did you get to come home over Christmas at all? Or are you due to come over soon? My parents live in Spain and find the only way to overcome homesickness is to visit home and that always makes a huge difference to how they feel. I so hope that you and DW can get some good opportunities to talk about this and to spend some quality time together. Here if you need hon, I so hope things improve xxx


----------



## flipper123

Hi becs thanks for your message. It is quite difficult making the transition, I do feel some guilt by feeling like I am taking over and I know my DP is very sad that for now she won't be trying but we are good at talking about it and I know we will be ok, I am as desperate to see my DP carry a baby as much as she is but for now she needs to give her body and mind a rest. Who knows what the future holds, I might not even get to egg share, I might not even be fertile, oh for a crystal ball!! Congrats on your successes, it must be amazing  xx


----------



## Han2275

Hi all, thanks for all your well wishing messages xx 

Monkey - so sorry you are having such a bad time in this pregnancy. I hope things soon improve. 
I must admit I am feeling quite let down and diappointed by how I feel this time. The sickness is back and I just feel the whole pregnancy is passing me by with an array of unpleasant physical and emotional symptoms. So not how I felt with DS1! On the plus side baby now has a lovely little pattern of movements and is VERY active. DP also feeling much better now she can feel baby move. We are getting on much better thank god! I had a good chat with the counsellor and have relaxed about a lot of things which in turn has made DP relax and we no longer feel we are walking on egg shells around each other. I have also been more honest about my homesickness to all my family back in the UK rather than pretending to be ok. They have all been great and I think just telling them has taken the pressure off pretending to be something I'm not. 2 of my sisters have now got flights booked to come over in february and march.


----------



## Monkey07

Oh Han I'm so sorry to hear that your sickness has come back  I've had 10 days sickness free but today found out I have yet another UTI!!! One thing or another hey! 

Really fab news that you and DP are on better ground and also that you have spoken to your family about how you feel  keep wriggling around baby Han#3... You're keeping mummies spirits up!! 

Take care xx


----------



## Monkey07

Emotionally and physically drained today... Now I'm finally in bed I can't sleep! Typical. No real point to post but needed to say it somewhere xx


----------



## Monkey07

Hey everyone, just a quick update... Have safely (albeit a bit of a bumpy ride!) made it halfway and our little Noodle bump looked well at the scan. One almighty somersault and then went back to sleep haha only wriggling/stretching when the sonographer pushed down to get measurements etc! Feel reassured having found out that my placenta is at the front so acting as a cushion - I was getting a bit panicky with everyone asking if I've felt the baby move yet. 
Han, how are you doing? Not much longer left for you now hey? 
Flipper, any updates on you and your journey? 
Becs, am much happier with my new midwife, she is fabulous at answering calls/texts and just makes me feel much calmer about everything  
Xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi monkey, glad to hear everything is progressing nicely  we are ok, I am starting on the egg sharing route, I have had my amh test which was fine, I have the consultation and counselling on march 12th, fingers crossed it goes well! X


----------



## Monkey07

My fingers are still crossed for you Flipper, you two will be fab mummies! i'm not religious but do believe things happen for a reason so when your time comes it will come and will be meant to be  xx


----------



## flipper123

Thanks monkey xx


----------



## Monkey07

Flipper, how are you? Xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi monkey, I'm fine thanks, all my tests have come back fine for egg sharing so am yet another limbo period of waiting to be matched! I'm hoping to be starting in may but its out of my hands. How are you doing? X


----------



## Monkey07

That's really good news! Hopefully a match will come along and you'll be back on the right path towards motherhood  Got raised BP but am well thanks, baby is growing as it should so everything and everyone seems happy! Xx


----------



## Monkey07

Our handsome little man, Xavier, arrived on the 9th July 2013 at 18.17, weighing 8lb 2oz  xx


----------



## sibbnchaz29

congratulations to everyone.....

aww i just hope when my time is right ill be able to post on here also whoo hooo x


----------

